# Rachmaninov find



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

http://slippedisc.com/2018/08/found-secret-rachmaninov-recording-of-symphonic-dances/


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I listened to this and found it to be fascinating. However, the sound is horrid because it is a home mad. The other thing that I found distracting was Rachmaninoff's tendency to sing and grunt his way through the piece. I never found that to be a problem in the authorized recordings. I won't buy this, but it certainly is an interesting document.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

agoukass said:


> I listened to this and found it to be fascinating. However, the sound is horrid because it is a home mad. The other thing that I found distracting was Rachmaninoff's tendency to sing and grunt his way through the piece. I never found that to be a problem in the authorized recordings. I won't buy this, but it certainly is an interesting document.


He was singing along because it wasn't a performance but an informal demonstration of how he wanted the piece to go. He didn't do he Glenn Gould thing when he was giving a concert or making a recording for commercial release.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a pretty cool find! I like hearing the voices of the Russian composers. One of the best bootlegs ever :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I must differ from others. I thought the sound quality of the new release was excellent for the era. Ormandy was a great champion of the composer and premiered a number of his works. His performance of the Rach 2nd with the Philadelphia Orchestra is one of my favorite despite the cuts so it could fit on an LP... I love Rachmaninoff. I felt that he was so open and direct with his feelings... that he was not afraid to show them despite those who have often denegeated him for being so open. But he gave so much to music, and for me, the piano literature would be unthinkable without him. Thanks to David for posting the link! Without Ormandy I don’t think this recording would have happened. He was such a great champion of the composer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I must say I found it interesting to hear the great man but won't be paying $54 for it! :lol:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Fascinating, but I should like to know more about the provenance of the recording, and why it has taken so long to come to light.


----------

